
Energizer USB Battery Charger Taken Off Market For Security Vulnerability  - J3L2404
http://hothardware.com/News/Energizer%2DUSB%2DBattery%2DCharger%2DTaken%2DOff%2DMarket%2DFor%2DSecurity%2DVulnerability/
======
rlpb
Interesting that this isn't an "accidental" vulnerability like most other
vulnerabilities. From the article it looks like it's malware which presumably
Energizer didn't know about.

